# Tesla App and iPhone as key on second phone



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi all,

I took delivery of my Model 3 yesterday, woo hoo!

I'm all set up but after we left the delivery center I realized I wanted to have my wife add her iPhone as another key. I believe it is best to have our own accounts. For multiple reasons, one of them being so the car knows who is (which profile to use) driving. I've read something about VIN sharing, but couldn't find much online.

Any information or ideas on this?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

same login info will create a separate profile user on the second phone.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrickorDevice said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took delivery of my Model 3 yesterday, woo hoo!
> 
> ...


As @MelindaV said your wife can login with your credentials on her phone and she'll see "Setup Phone Key"!

Side note I don't think the profile attaches to the key (yet). I could be wrong though...


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks to both of you!

So that is what you would recommend? Any advantages to asking for the VIN sharing or anything like that?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TrickorDevice said:


> Thanks to both of you!
> 
> So that is what you would recommend? Any advantages to asking for the VIN sharing or anything like that?


I'm not sure about VIN sharing to speak to it. In my case the car is only in my name and my wife is afraid to drive it and scratch it


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

Ha, our situation is reversed.

My wife is ready to take it for a spin. I'm the one that is more nervous for her! Ha!


----------



## josephwit (Mar 29, 2018)

Your wife has to use your Tesla account- apparently a VIN can only be assigned to one account. My wife and I bought “his and hers” Model 3s on separate accounts, and had to switch them to one account for both of us to have key access to each other’s. If Tesla does get around to linking driver profiles to key, it will still know which of you is which.


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

josephwit said:


> Your wife has to use your Tesla account- apparently a VIN can only be assigned to one account. My wife and I bought "his and hers" Model 3s on separate accounts, and had to switch them to one account for both of us to have key access to each other's. If Tesla does get around to linking driver profiles to key, it will still know which of you is which.


Thanks for the input! We have set up her phone and it seems to be working well.


----------

